# Tropical Freshwater



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry i am asking if snybody has pictures of their tropical freshwater aquariums please. Also maybe with fish and label what fish you have?


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

i think most of the people here have photos in there Gallery... could check that out..


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

There are many build threads here with lists of fish and plants and many pictures


----------

